# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Education Center in Businesses

## 3dprintingmaniac

Hey everyone! So, our 3d printing company is about to move to a store front in a semi-major city and one of the things we're striving to do is create a space for kids to come learn about the process -- an education center if you will. We're hoping that will will having schools come in for field trips, ect. We would love any input from the 3d printing community on what elements we should have in this space. We will likely have some of our smaller printers there for kids to see along with the ability to possibly let them designs things for themselves. We're also hoping this is a way to reach out to the education world on the business aspect. Any ideas are welcome!

----------


## kevinnguyen

wow! in vietnam this is new technology

----------


## Jazmin3D

> Hey everyone! So, our 3d printing company is about to move to a store front in a semi-major city and one of the things we're striving to do is create a space for kids to come learn about the process -- an education center if you will. We're hoping that will will having schools come in for field trips, ect. We would love any input from the 3d printing community on what elements we should have in this space. We will likely have some of our smaller printers there for kids to see along with the ability to possibly let them designs things for themselves. We're also hoping this is a way to reach out to the education world on the business aspect. Any ideas are welcome!


Love that you're working to educate kids about 3D printing! I don't know what your setup is over there, but one of the things you can do is host your own Maker Challenge -- have kids sign up, teach them to use the printers and have them compete for the most innovative invention. Basically like this: ocMaker Challenge. You could also just host some 3D printing workshops for kids.  :Smile:

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Kids love the 3D printer and to keep them interested and involved, workshops are a great idea as well as interactive apps that let them draw and modify simple 3D objects. Or invest in a small 3D scanner that allows kids to scan and reproduce objects that they create. Creating a story around the workshop will help kids imaginations!

----------


## wendy

That is really very great!
 Kids can creat what they want by themself
www.reprapmall.com

----------


## sadffsd

woww
http://www.goal.in.th/

----------


## NickCooper1

3D technology is our future. They are developed by educational institutions around the whole world and can be applied in various fields of activity. There is no doubt that 3-D printing will serve as an incentive for a whole generation of innovative inventions. I recently wrote a dissertation for this site on "Computer modeling of products of complex geometric shapes with expert evaluation of the obtained prototypes and models for the details of instrumentation."
I solved the scientific problem of the regularities of the 3D printer and developed methods for the technological parameters of model formation, which is essential for the development of instrumentation technology and accelerating scientific and technological progress.
And it's right that you decided to conduct 3D seminars for children http://www.halotechnologiesllc.com/3d-printing/. We need qualified specialists and knowledge must be gained from an early age!!!

----------


## NickCooper1

and I agree with the above that it is necessary to motivate students to create innovative inventions

----------


## Rehan51

Hello. I agree. Not all children, and adults, even more, know how to work with a 3-D printer. Not to mention the fact that many of his eyes were not seen. So, it would not be bad, for starters, to teach children and teachers to use this miracle of technology.

----------


## jeddacain

Glad to know one company is thinking about child 3D education.

----------


## Susanne

Innovation is not just important for businesses. In several ways, education stands to benefit from both utilizing and teaching innovation in the classroom.

----------


## Truptir

Excellent information. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## BrennaFullen

I agree with you, this is very cool.

----------


## KathrynAshburn

Nowadays, people can make money on everything. But I think that a good and modern education costs a lot of money, so it?s good that someone earns on teaching other people how to use 3D printers. Also, modern students have a very hard and a lot of assignments in colleges. This is the problem of our time - a large amount of information. Students need more free time. I can recommend the best dissertation help for them on the writing service https://uk.edubirdie.com/dissertation-writing-service where professional writers will help with any hard tasks fast and qualitatively.

----------


## Susanne

This is also a very good information for students to have.

----------


## Paula_Stevens

Innovation is very important for education, I know it from my job. I am head writer at https://raisetwice.com. My interests are traveling, photography and writing. I write a lot posts to help other people discover the world by reading her art. I am responsible for media information and digital media. My posts always target the most readers in specific contexts.

----------


## NickCooper1

> Innovation is very important for education, I know it from my job. I am head writer at https://trustmypaper.com. My interests are traveling, photography and writing. I write a lot posts to help other people discover the world by reading her art. I am responsible for media information and digital media. My posts always target the most readers in specific contexts.


So how are innovations useful for education? You didn't write it.

----------


## ichkoch

We will likely have some of our smaller printers there for kids to see along with the ability to possibly let them designs things for themselves. We're also hoping this is a way to reach out to the education world on the business aspect. Any ideas are welcome! for more info click here

----------


## umakeit

https://3d.formlabs.com/white-paper-...product-design

----------


## denvermike

Education is the key to success it does not matter which discipline it is, Nowadays Education is taking thru online media, 3D Modeling, VR and Graphics are most demanded in industry students are struggling to find help in online tutoring help of take my exam for their Academic and skill getting Studies.

----------

